# Lunging at people/dogs walking away



## momofgaby (Mar 25, 2010)

My 7 year old female will sit quietly while on leash on the trail if I stop and talk with someone. Often they will talk to her and pet her and she wags her tail and likes it. Then, as they turn away to leave, she lunges at them. This happens if they have a dog and has also happened when there isn't a dog. Anyone else have this situation? ideas as to the cause?


----------



## Delt530 (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually was talking with a trainer tonight about recent aggression in my 16 month male. He asked specifically about this type of attitude. I had brought up how my dog recently began to lunge at strangers (new guests) in the home. Duke has done this two times and it was as they walked away. He says it was because he is insecure...and basically the dog was taking a cheap shot at what was making him nervous. he said it is serious and can get worse. I am just getting started with working on this since it is new, hopefully others may have some advice. I will post more as i get the training and find what works. Again mine only has this attitude or does this in the home...not out on the trail.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TRAINING classes are a VAST help with this because you dog will gain their own confidence around new dogs/handlers. More importantly they will gain more confidence in YOU as a leader so not act inappropriately cause they know YOU expect better from them!

While you are finding classes, I'd REALLY REALLY REALLY recommend the purchase of the DVD Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas (not just the book, you want the DVD). So much information we 'stupid' humans don't know about doggy communication and how there are many simple quiet things we can do to help.

Buy the DVD!!! Amazon.com: Calming Signals: What Your Dog Tells You: Turid Rugaas: Movies & TV









IN THE MEANTIME...........

For both of you, when other people/dogs are nearby, YOU should always stand BETWEEN your dog and them. So you are making a physical barrier (kind of) but this actually is a mental barrier that helps your dog to calm them. Additional training you can start up to help are just simple attention games like 'watch me' and if you remember to pack up the treat bag of hotdogs and the clicker, you can be 'playing' this game while the other dogs/people walk past so you being pro-active and are REWARDING your dog for a great training session. Rather than being late late late (no training is what that means) and just trying to correct correct correct and manage a situation resulting from your dog overreacting and behaving badly.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank-you!

I like a lot of what that guy does, especially where he says, you have to get out of the 1-2-3 mindset of training. 

Dogs aren't computer's you are trying to program, they are other beings you are trying to build a relationship with.

RH


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Turid Rugaas DVD is very good. At first it doesn't seem like a lot but I incorporate everything from that DVD, and watch for dog's body language (including someone else's dogs).

PS Wagging tail doesn't always mean the dog likes something.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

momofgaby said:


> My 7 year old female will sit quietly while on leash on the trail if I stop and talk with someone. Often they will talk to her and pet her and she wags her tail and likes it. Then, as they turn away to leave, she lunges at them. This happens if they have a dog and has also happened when there isn't a dog. Anyone else have this situation? ideas as to the cause?


What is her demeanor/body language when she does this? This might help to figure out what the cause is, whether this is excitement, prey drive, aggression, reactivity, etc...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> watch for dog's body language (including someone else's dogs).
> 
> PS Wagging tail doesn't always mean the dog likes something.


I agree with this. Some people just don't understand the body language. It's important to be able to tell when your dog is wagging its tail in a nervous manner and when they wag in a friendly manner. Similarly, it's important to know if your dog is lunging in an aggressive manner at the people walking away, or if they are lunging to try and catch up to the person leaving, or even herd them back. There are differences between aggressive lunging/non aggressive lunging and nervous wagging/friendly wagging. 

You can learn to read your dogs if you watch closely; their bodies are always communicating 'emotions' for a lack of a better word.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow so much to learn! I love this forum. Going to pick up that movie too!


----------



## momofgaby (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks! Will check out the DVD.


----------

